# Combing out matted hair on sled dog?



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I'm hoping some of you here might have some experience with removing matts from a sled dog's coat. My recent foster Malamute mix has a 2" wide strip of matted hair around his neck, where the collar at the shelter was digging into his fur. It's very tangled and I'm not sure how to start removing it... I would have worked on it sooner, but he's just now getting comfortable enough with me to let me touch and mess with him. I've heard that shaving a sled dog's fur is a bad idea, so I'd love to use a detangler/brush-out combo if at all possible.

Thanks guys!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Cowboy Magic detangler works great. You can also use a "Matt Separator" to slice the matts into smaller pieces. A metal comb, starting at the ends of the hair will help, then a slicker brush.


If the dog's skin is really tender, you can use Ambesol (for toothaches) or Chloroseptic Spray (for sore throats) on their skin, to help numb it. Won't hurt the dog. Part the fur and spray the skin and rub lightly on all the skin area that you are working on. It won't harm other dogs if they lick it. It comes off when you bathe them after removing the matts.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

My shiba has that sometimes (it's the same kind of fur) To remove them, first try to let your dog without a collar has much as possible. I use a metal comb with tooth wide apart and leave-in conditioner (hot dog). If you are patient enough I would try to wait and comb it bit by bit.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Thanks so much for the suggestions! I know from experience that Cowboy Magic works GREAT on horses' tails - I don't know why I didn't think of using it on a dog!  I'll go pick some up this weekend.

Would a Furminator brush be too thinly-spaced to work well for detangling? Any brand suggestions on a good de-matting brush?


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

I haven't bought one yet, but I've heard rave reviews about Les Poochs brushes for dematting.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

nekomi said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestions! I know from experience that Cowboy Magic works GREAT on horses' tails - I don't know why I didn't think of using it on a dog!  I'll go pick some up this weekend.
> 
> Would a Furminator brush be too thinly-spaced to work well for detangling? Any brand suggestions on a good de-matting brush?


The Furminator is a de-shedding not a de-matting tool.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Mars Coat King - hands down the best "dematting" tool I've ever used. It's not specifically for dematting, they were originally used on terriers.

It also works well to remove dead coat, and it's much safer than most tools marketed for dematting.

http://www.petedge.com/Mars-Coat-King-Strippers-ZC515.pro


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree to go little by little. Some dogs handle dematting without blinking, others go wild and act like you are killing them. Massage the detangler into the matted area, work on it with a slicker brush (this is my way, there are other ways), lifting the hair and brushing with the grain root to tip gently, and always make sure to finish with a comb. 

It is not ideal to shave this kind of coat, but if it comes down to it, its better than leaving it matted.

ETA- I personally do not recommend dematting tools to a novice, to avoid injuries.


----------

